# Coopers Pa And Galaxy Hops?



## BjornJ (2/9/10)

Hi,
I picked up a can of Coopers Pale Ale the other day just to get a quick beer down and something to try Galaxy hops in. Having tried the Stone & Wood Draught and a great clone from Brendan of the NBBC I thought something like this might be ok,

Coopers Pale Ale can adds about 18 IBUs so not very bitter, then

@15 mins: 10 gr of Galaxy 13.4 % AA
@10 mins: 10 gr of Galaxy 13.4 % AA

for a total of about 28 IBU, thinking to boil Galaxy hops in 3 litres of 1.040 DME wort.

Then dryhop with another 20 gr of Galaxy after fermentation is well underway.


I have read several threads tonight about Galaxy hops, recipe suggestions, etc and wanted to ask others who have used Galaxy as well. 
I am hoping to add enough to get a good Galaxy "hit" of freshness but not so much as to overpower the beer.


Are these additions looking ok considering the bittering of the base kit?



thanks
Bjorn


----------



## rendo (2/9/10)

Hi!!!

I am droooooooling already. No real advice to offer, but I definitely need to help you sample this brew (scientific reasons of course). I still have some of that lager I made that you need to try..  the hallertau one with WLP830.

What yeast are u using for this recipe? US-05? I plan to give that yeast a go soon. Will add it to the yeast bank(kitchen fridge).

I recently did a similar kit/recipe/hops schedule with Cascade hops, WLP830. Turned out nice, only a few weeks old, needs a few more to mature. The cascade is pretty stand out, lotsa grapefruit.

Rendo




BjornJ said:


> Hi,
> I picked up a can of Coopers Pale Ale the other day just to get a quick beer down and something to try Galaxy hops in. Having tried the Stone & Wood Draught and a great clone from Brendan of the NBBC I thought something like this might be ok,
> 
> Coopers Pale Ale can adds about 18 IBUs so not very bitter, then
> ...


----------



## Hatchy (2/9/10)

I'm with Rendo, my only advice would be to send me a bottle so I can ensure it turns out OK. I love galaxy to the point that I've considered smoking them from time to time. 05 has worked well for me for kit/extract beers. 300g of DME will give you close enough to 1040 in a 3L boil. I assume there's more fermentables going in there. More DME? A can of LME? Some dex? My better kit beers have used a combination of DME & dex.


----------



## rendo (2/9/10)

well...whilst dreaming of this last night, I couldnt help but think what else you were going to put into this brew, Coopers IPA, Galaxy hops...then what?

How about 750g of LDME
and 250g of wheat malt...
Steep 200g of carapils and put that in your boil too
:icon_drool2: ... 

rendo



BjornJ said:


> Hi,
> I picked up a can of Coopers Pale Ale the other day just to get a quick beer down and something to try Galaxy hops in. Having tried the Stone & Wood Draught and a great clone from Brendan of the NBBC I thought something like this might be ok,
> Coopers Pale Ale can adds about 18 IBUs so not very bitter, then
> @15 mins: 10 gr of Galaxy 13.4 % AA
> ...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (2/9/10)

BjornJ said:


> Hi,
> I picked up a can of Coopers Pale Ale the other day just to get a quick beer down and something to try Galaxy hops in. Having tried the Stone & Wood Draught and a great clone from Brendan of the NBBC I thought something like this might be ok,
> 
> Coopers Pale Ale can adds about 18 IBUs so not very bitter, then
> ...




Hi Bjorn, I think 20 grams of Galaxy dry-hopped will be too much. I made a Coopers Pale Ale and dry hopped it with 15 grams of Galaxy and I thought that was too much. I suggest that you use only half of the quantity maximum. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pennywise (2/9/10)

My rule for dry hopping with hops I haven't used before is 1g/L. That usually gets pushed up to 1.5g/L, and I honestly can't recall going lower than 1g/L. I haven't used Galaxy myself, but from all reports I'd say it would be great with this kit. IMO the only thing I'd do id get rid of the 10 min hop addition, even though you'll prolly only get a couple of IBU from the 15 min addition alone, the CPA kit has always tasted a little more bitter than they say it is for me (I'm starting to think there's actually a fault with the kit), but that's just my impression, you may not get that from this kit, and I could be wrong.


----------



## BjornJ (2/9/10)

thanks guys,

Zapp, I was thinking something similar, that the late hopping and dry hopping may be too much with such as high AA% hops (13.4 %).
will see how it goes with the late additions alone before deciding on the dry hopping.
If I dry hop I tend to do about 1 gr/L as well but thinking with such a fragrant hop it may take over the whole thing?


Planning to use 1 kg of DME with the kit, trying to keep it simple for a quick and easy brew. The wheat would probably been good in there as it is wheat in the Stone & Wood Draught, but will have to do without it.
Aiming for a simple mid strength for those lazy Sunday afternoons, hehe.

Threw out my last WLP001 on the weekend when racking the current beer, a darker Golden Ale. And forgot to get a new one when I went to Dave's for some hops the other day, so will have to go with my 1 year old pack of backup US-05.

Played around with it a little again last night, looks like it will be 
OG 1.035
IBUs 30-32
EBC 6.9


Rendo, 
we will need to organise that tasting session we have been talking about for a little while.
Are you coming to the NBBC meetup on Saturday on the northern beaches?



thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Dazza_devil (2/9/10)

One thing to consider when dry-hopping is when you intend to drink the beer. Hop aroma is the first thing to fade so if you overdo it just cellar it for a little longer. My OZ Galaxy Pale Ale recipe which is in the database still had detectable delicious levels of Galaxy aroma at 7 months in the bottle and I didn't dry-hop it. I would definitely go easy with this hop but it is truely delicious.
I can also recommend culturing the Cooper's yeast for this one, for me it goes hand in hand with the Galaxy.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/9/10)

Boagsy said:


> One thing to consider when dry-hopping is when you intend to drink the beer. Hop aroma is the first thing to fade so if you overdo it just cellar it for a little longer. My OZ Galaxy Pale Ale recipe which is in the database still had detectable delicious levels of Galaxy aroma at 7 months in the bottle and I didn't dry-hop it. I would definitely go easy with this hop but it is truely delicious.
> I can also recommend culturing the Cooper's yeast for this one, for me it goes hand in hand with the Galaxy.



Go nuts. Worse case scenario is that some of your bottles will be out of action for a few months as you let the hop aroma mellow out.

Hoppy beer is like white wine - bold when young, mellow when aged.


----------



## rendo (3/9/10)

Yes we do.....give it a couple of weeks, maybe once my latest brew has developed a bit. At the moment I am busy installing under floor insulation, new gutterings and repointing the roof tiles/ridges, so there goes my weekends for a month  YAY.

By then your galaxy brew could be ripe for some sampling  haha

rendo



BjornJ said:


> Rendo,
> we will need to organise that tasting session we have been talking about for a little while.
> Are you coming to the NBBC meetup on Saturday on the northern beaches?


----------

